# Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird



## rainthanner (27. März 2010)

Hallo, 

in diesem Beitrag werde ich anhand von Bildern berichten, wie aus unserem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird. 

Hier ist mit einer Fertigstellung bis Ende Mai zu rechnen. 


*Baustelle 2:* 
Zusätzlich werden für die Erweiterung der Praxis noch 
1 x Becken mit 6m³, 
1 x Becken mit 4m³, 
2 x Becken mit je 3m³, 
2 x Becken mit je 1000l und 
1 x Becken mit 200l 
in den Keller gebaut. 

Auch hier werde ich ab und zu ein Bild einstellen. 
Fertigstellung ebenfalls Ende Mai. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Und so sah es letzte Woche noch aus:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hi Rainer 

da freue ich mich aber drauf 

Und eine Winterabdeckung ist auf dem Pool ja auch schon installiert


----------



## rainthanner (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Kurze Erklärung: 
Das Becken hat 7,6 Länge 3,5m Breite und 1,6m Tiefe. 

Was jetzt folgt: 
Der Rand wird um 3 Betonsteinreihen aufgemauert. So kommen wir auf eine Endtiefe von 2,3m. 
Letztlich werden etwas über 60000l Wasser reinpassen. 


...und so sieht es dann diese Woche aus:


----------



## Annett (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hallo Rainer.

Wie ich sehe und bereits zuvor aus sicherer Quelle gehört habe, hat der Deal geklappt. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Ich wünsche Dir sehr gute Nerven und ein glückliches Händchen für die anstehenden Arbeiten und Entscheidungen... 


Wollte Deine Frau und die "Kids" das Schwimmbecken nicht lieber als solches behalten?


----------



## rainthanner (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*



Annett schrieb:


> Wollte Deine Frau und die "Kids" das Schwimmbecken nicht lieber als solches behalten?


 
ehrlich gesagt nicht. Wir mögen unsere Fische.


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Servus Rainer

Na dann, viel Erfolg beim Umbau 

Und .... auch mit den Koi kann man schwimmen


----------



## kingman (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hi Rainer 
Bin echt gespannt wie er am Ende aussehen wird !
Viel glück beim bauen ,und gutes gelingen!
Mfg Philipp


----------



## Thomy67 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hallo Rainer

diesen umbau und gestalltung werd ich auch beobachten,

hat ja nicht jeder ein pool (koipool) im haus 

gutes gelingen


----------



## joergrue (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Da scheint sich ein Trend zu großzügigen Innenanlagen zu entwickeln  .Wenn wir im Winter schwimmen wollen fahren wir auch lieber ins Schwimmbad.Dafür haben wir aber auch das ganze Jahr was von unserem Hobby.Bei uns war am 2.Weihnachtsfeiertag Richtfest.Viel Spaß beim bauen,aber spätestens im nächsten Winter kommt die Entschädigung,wir haben es nicht bereut.


----------



## rainthanner (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

alles sauber. 

Demnächst kommen die drei Reihen drauf.


----------



## axel (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hallo Rainer 

Dann mal viel Erfolg beim Bau  Ich werd mich dann mal als Koi einschleichen
Übrigens Deine Homepage find ich prima 

lg
axel


----------



## herbi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

@ Rainer,...



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer
> Übrigens Deine Homepage find ich prima
> lg
> axel




klingt gut oder,...?


----------



## rainthanner (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*



> Übrigens Deine Homepage find ich prima


 
Danke, Herbert freut sich so, weil sie auf seinem Mist gewachsen ist.


----------



## rainthanner (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hallo, 

Grund für das Aufmauern: 
Pflicht ist, den Filter für das Becken in Schwerkraft zu betreiben. Wegen einer massiven Betonschicht rund um das Becken kann ich ihn nicht versenken. So blieb die Möglichkeit, den Wasserstand anzuheben. 
Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre das Abteilen des Beckens gewesen. 
Und noch eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre gewesen, den Filter ins Freie zu verlegen. Ich entschied mich fürs Aufmauern und so ist es nun: 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## mitch (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

hallo rainer,


ich hätte noch einen link für dich  http://www.teichaquarium.de/index.php

noch könntest du sowas machen


----------



## rainthanner (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Kleines Update: 

Einiges hat sich wieder getan: 
Einige der Stationsbecken befinden sich bereits im Rohzustand. 
Zum Beispiel die Becken mit 4000 und 7000l in Bild 1 und ein Becken mit 5000l auf Bild 2.


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Der Innenteich wurde verputzt und wartet nun auf die Folie: 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Auch die Bodenabläufe, Skimmer- und Rücklaufleitungen sind drin. 

Ahja, 
vielleicht erkennt ja jemand den jungen hübschen Mann unten im Becken. 
Hat übrigens heute Geburtstag. Alles Gute lieber Herbi. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Servus Rainer

Na da habt Ihr ja schon einiges bewegt 

Und ja ... laß mir den Herbi schön Grüssen und wünsche Ihm von mir alles Gute


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

 Wau,.. interessantes Bauvorhaben,,...

werde ich gerne weiter beobachten,... -> und Ihr seid zumindest "von oben" Wetterunabhängig,...    

Habe auch erst jetzt gesehen,.. was Ihr alles auf der eigenen Homepage für unsere "Karpfen"  machen könnt,,..

 weiter machen und weiter Bilder zeigen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Wie jetzt Micha 

Du kennst unseren Rainer nicht ?????

@Rainer: Was hast du als Filter geplant ? Bestimmt nen Trommler, oder ?


----------



## rainthanner (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hallo, 
auch im Innenteich ist die Folie nun verschweißt worden. 


Nächste Woche wird das ganze Becken abgedeckt und mit Planen überzogen. 
Grund: Die Raumdecke wird erhöht. 


@ Uwe: 
Als Filter werde ich - wenn möglich - meinen Trommler verwenden. Als Biofilter habe ich mir von Mamo-Koi einen 5-Kammer-Filter für __ Hel-X und Aquarock schweißen lassen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hallo, 

ein erster Sieg. In zwei Stationsbecken (6000 und 5000l) befindet sich bereits Wasser. 

Im Ex-Schwimmbad ist noch eine zeitlang Baustop. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## toschbaer (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Ganz großes Kino Rainer! 

Nur mal so eine Frage Rainer:  Wie bringt Du es fertig so etwas Deiner Frau zu verklickern?
Möchtest Du jetzt auch Koi verkaufen? 
D.h. 1.jährige kaufen und als Jumbos verkaufen?

Aber irgendwie hast Du mich auf einen Gedanken gebracht.  
Da ich bald meinen alten Teich umbauen werde, überlege ich schon, ob ich diesen dann überdachen werde. :smoki
Aber glaub mir, das wird sehr schwer zu erklären sein.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## robsig12 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch im Innenteich ist die Folie nun verschweißt worden.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Rainer,

stell mal ein Bilde von der Biokammer ein. 

Schön dass bei Dir nun schon das erste Wässerchen in den Becken ist.

Gruss Robert


----------



## herbi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Servus Koifreunde,...


@ Sandra und Rainer.....

ich denke diese Worte passen,...




> WARUM GERADE DU!?
> 
> Du hast mich mal gefragt, warum gerade du?
> Nimm dir ein paar Minuten und höre einfach zu.
> ...


Quelle: http://www.paperboy.de/gedichtanzeigen-92.html


Das passende Bild dazu,...
 


@ all,...
heute wurde die Rigipsdecke für den neuen Indoorteich fast fertiggestellt,...morgen gehts da weiter,....

der Umbau schreitet voran,...denächst findet der Umzug in die neuen Räume statt,...
Werde nächste Woche mal mehr Bilder für euch haben, aber zuviel wird nicht verraten..

Rainer und Sandra haben es bald geschafft,..ich denke wie Georg,...( 2015 )




Ihr schafft das ,...


----------



## rainthanner (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hallo, 

bedingt durch drei Tage Dauerregen bleibt heute etwas Zeit um wenigstens diesen Beitrag ein wenig zu aktualisieren. 

Die alte Schwimmbaddecke war sehr nieder, und hing altersbedingt schon leicht durch. 
Durch das dunkle Holz drückte sie den Raum noch mehr und wir entschieden uns, sie zu erneuern. 

zum Vorschein kam neben der Glaswolle auch etwa ein Zentner Kacka und Pissa von Siebenschläfern, welche die Dachhinterlüftung anscheinend jahrelang als Winterquartier nutzten. 
Diese Decke zu entfernen war mit großem Abstand die mieseste Arbeit im ganzen Haus und nur mit Ganzkörper-Papieranzügen zu überstehen. 

Siehe Bilder 1 und 2: 
Auf Bild 3 ist das Gröbste vorbei: 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hallo, 

weiter geht das kleine Update: 

Am Umzugstag waren reichlich Helfer anwesend und so war der Zeitpunkt günstig, gleich den biologischen Filter über das Becken und somit in die Nähe seines Standorts zu heben. 

Siehe Bild 1 und 2: 
Auf Bild 3 bekommt Herbi mal wieder Prügel von der Hausherrin. War sicher wieder ein dummer Spruch die Ursache:


----------



## rainthanner (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Nächstes Update: 


Die alte Schwimmbadumrandung wurde inzischen gehobelt, geschliffen und grundiert. Sie konnte dann moniert werden und paßte leider nicht auf anhieb. 
Aber was wäre, wenn herbi nicht Schreiner gelernt hätte. 

Siehe Bild 1


----------



## rainthanner (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

nächstes Update: 

...und immer wieder gibt es Rückschläge. Kenn jemand einen Teichbau ohne Rückschläge? 
Wasserverlust und niemand kann sagen wo. Klar - ist ja ein Schwimmbecken aussenrum. Erst bei einer Füllhöhe über das alte Becken tritt das Wasser dann aus. 
Hilft nix - die bisher befüllten 50000l mussten wieder raus und alles musste absolut getrocknet werden.


----------



## rainthanner (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Update: 


Die Decke ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt fertig und gestrichen: 
Auch wenn der große Meister "Bauleitung-Georg" anfangs meint, dass ihn meine Lampen in der Decke an eine Landebahn erinnern, so musste er mittlerweile zugeben, dass sie ein gutes Bild abgeben.
Vom Büro zum Innenteich gönnte ich mir ein 150cm Sichtfenster. Hier der Rohzustand auf Bild 2 und 3: 

Siehe Bild 1 

Bild 2 zeigt die Ansicht vom Büro zum Innenteich. 
Bild 3 zeigt sie von der andere Seite. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Servus Rainer

Wahnsinn was Ihr da auf die Füsse stellt 

Das "Bullauge" ist geil 

Und ist das Leck im Becken gefunden


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

 
da bekomme ich ja fast schon ein schlechtes Gewissen,.. im Urlaub nur faul rum zu liegen,..
PS: Habt ihr in der neuen Decke an alle Elektrik (Beleuchtung) gedacht,..
ist auch nicht immer ganz leicht, über dem Becken nachträglich zu jonglieren 

mfG. Micha


----------



## rainthanner (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Update: 

die Wände trocknen nur langsam. 
Wasser hat den endgültigen Füllstand erreicht. 
Filter läuft. 
Dachheizung läuft und erwärmte das frische Leitungswasser schon beim füllen. 
Fische und Filtermaterial sind eingezogen. 

Nun müssen noch die Seitenwände gestrichen und der Boden gefliest werden. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Update: 

Die Wände sind soweit fertig gestrichen. Demnächst wird noch der Boden gefliest und dann geht es draußen weiter. 
Und auch der nun schon 4 Jahre alte Trommler läuft wieder prima. Allerdings jetzt nicht mehr mit Leitungswasser, sondern mit Spülpumpe. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Wahnsinn Rainer  ..... meine Hochachtung 

Schaut super aus


----------



## robsig12 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie aus dem Schwimmbad ein Koiteich wird*

Hallo Rainer,

tolle Arbeit.

Da möchte man doch im Winter gar nicht mehr ins Wohnzimmer gehen.


----------

